# schuur Speed 4 pole motors



## boborc (Aug 21, 2005)

Has anyone used these in a 4x4 Sc and how do they pull compared to the Tekin and Revtech? Also does anyone know if or the status of when they will be ROAR Approved?Can't find them on the list just see their stock motors


----------

